

Fake Steve Jobs Banned From CNBC For Life - hillel
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2009/1/fake-steve-jobs-banned-from-cnbc-for-life

======
utsmokingaces
Jim Goldman doesn't know shit about technology. Just checkout his absurd tech
09' predictions.

<http://www.cnbc.com/id/27894341>

------
rw
Transcript?

